# Harvard U. Anal Sex Workshop



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Those crazy Bostonians....:laugh:

https://www.thecollegefix.com/post/38732/


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Sheesh.....


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Was there a link to the next class?













Asking for a friend...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Sex education on anal sex for young adults is a terrific idea.


----------



## Ghost Rider (Mar 6, 2017)

It sounds like satire. It may not be, but it sounds like it.

In any case, I have never understood the appeal of anal sex and I don't want it. Why would you want to go up the wrong hole when there is a vagina literally an inch away that feels so much better and is actually designed for that? A girlfriend I had before my marriage wanted to try it with me and I got absolutely nothing out of it, honestly.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ghost Rider said:


> It sounds like satire. It may not be, but it sounds like it.
> 
> In any case, I have never understood the appeal of anal sex and I don't want it. Why would you want to go up the wrong hole when there is a vagina literally an inch away that feels so much better and is actually designed for that? A girlfriend I had before my marriage wanted to try it with me and I got absolutely nothing out of it, honestly.


Sharing sex it isn't all about you. Just because you got nothing out of it, didn't and doesn't mean your then girlfriend didn't and doesn't get anything out of it.

As to why variety is nice, plus unlike you it feels good for lots of men and women.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Waits for Diana, AKA The Church Lady to find this thread....


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

My daughter says there is a 'fetish society' at her Uni, a few of her flatmates joined but mainly out of curiosity as to what they actually do at these societies. Apparently it was really boring.....


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

I didnt read what was linked but just wanted to say Bravo!, to @bandit.45 for a magnificent thread title. That is how you get click throughs. Thumbs up and gave me a chuckle.

As far as anal? Hey to each their own. Ive done it a decent amount with my wife. Other people would never think of doing it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

DayOne said:


> Waits for Diana, AKA The Church Lady to find this thread....


I'm waiting to hear her opinion on this quote, “There are two types of people in this world, people who watch anal porn and dirty ****ing liars,” Natasha told students.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Those crazy Bostonians....:laugh:


Sorry, a bit off topic, not sure if it's still like this today but when I went to college in Boston I stayed away from Harvard and MIT parties. When the smart kids cut loose it got pretty sick pretty fast.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> I'm waiting to hear her opinion on this quote, “There are two types of people in this world, people who watch anal porn and dirty ****ing liars,” Natasha told students.


Such a blanket statement is way out of line and hardly representative of reality. One need not be Church Lady to know that.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

And these are the minds that will Inherit the World.
Rule our World.

And the rest of Mankind will Inherit their Wind.
As it blasts out of their ass-dissembled mind. Their only one.
The one they sit on.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic, not sure if it's still like this today but when I went to college in Boston I stayed away from Harvard and MIT parties. When the smart kids cut loose it got pretty sick pretty fast.


I didn't go to school in Boston, but I went to a fairly well known school for engineering. Electrical engineers were the most insane. They would disappear for weeks at a time in their books, and then when they partied........completely insane.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Such a blanket statement is way out of line and hardly representative of reality. One need not be Church Lady to know that.


Ah come on Rocky, ya gotta admit it was kind of funny. :grin2:

I very much enjoy reading your posts here and value your thoughts on posts. On this topic I know some "pro anal" people can be a little pushy but imo just roll with it a little better. I think some bring it up just to get a rise out of the anti in the butt crowd.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Middle of Everything said:


> Ah come on Rocky, ya gotta admit it was kind of funny. :grin2:
> 
> I very much enjoy reading your posts here and value your thoughts on posts. On this topic I know some "pro anal" people can be a little pushy but imo just roll with it a little better. I think some bring it up just to get a rise out of the anti in the butt crowd.


Thanks for the overall vote of confidence.
All I can say is I love satire and I'm usually up for poking those who need to lighten up a bit, especially with regard to sex. I just didn't see this one as particularly humorous. 

For satire to be effective, it must have a kernel of truth at its core. I remember hearing the precursor to that statement "There are two types of people: those who masturbate and those who lie about it." Now we know that not _everybody _masturbates, but it's about as close to universal as human behavior gets, so that one made some sense. Anal sex may be more popular than some would like to admit, but I'm reasonably sure it's nowhere near as ubiquitous as masturbation, even as a spectator sport.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

The average cost per course at Harvard is $5,852. 

The average cost per book is $150

Watching the face of the parent who just learned he/she shelled out $6,000 for their kid to learn something they can research for free online.......Priceless.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Lila said:


> The average cost per course at Harvard is $5,852.
> 
> The average cost per book is $150
> 
> Watching the face of the parent who just learned he/she shelled out $6,000 for their kid to learn something they can research for free online.......Priceless.


Now that's funny!

(and I say this as a parent with my third child currently in college)


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Lila said:


> The average cost per course at Harvard is $5,852.
> 
> The average cost per book is $150
> 
> Watching the face of the parent who just learned he/she shelled out $6,000 for their kid to learn something they can research for free online.......Priceless.


Yeah but they are learning it from HARVARD butt sex professors. I wonder if these are tenured butt sex professors or maybe just grad students?

Reminds me of an arrogant Prof story of mine. Fred Luthans who teaches at U of NE in Organizational Behavior Management is (I guess by his ego) a big name in this field. We used HIS book for our class. He liked to tell us that we could take this class anywhere at any college. Even Harvard. But we would be using HIS book.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Lila said:


> The average cost per course at Harvard is $5,852.
> 
> The average cost per book is $150
> 
> Watching the face of the parent who just learned he/she shelled out $6,000 for their kid to learn something they can research at Motel 6.......Priceless.


FIFY... :grin2:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Now that's funny!
> 
> (and I say this as a parent with my third child currently in college)


I've only got the one, and he's still in junior high school, but knowing him he'll be the one taking that course.....just to piss me off. (I love him, he's a chip off the old block :grin2::wink2


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Sorry, a bit off topic, not sure if it's still like this today but when I went to college in Boston I stayed away from Harvard and MIT parties. When the smart kids cut loose it got pretty sick pretty fast.


I heard rumors of some of those parties, but my MIT frat was nothing like that - at least not during the years I was there. We often partied with Simmons and Wellesley ladies.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Boston, ever the *innovator.*


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Good colleges are not about the books but about the environment. Being surrounded by other people who share interests and enthusiasm for learning is really important. 

Have you spent a lot of time talking with friends about the neutron star collision / hypernova? Most people don't get the opportunity to do that even if they are very interested. 





Lila said:


> The average cost per course at Harvard is $5,852.
> 
> The average cost per book is $150
> 
> Watching the face of the parent who just learned he/she shelled out $6,000 for their kid to learn something they can research for free online.......Priceless.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Loosen up folks. I think you are all being a bit too anal about this.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm guessing your don't want to be the head of that class, but then again your don't want to be a brown noser either.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Amplexor said:


> Loosen up folks. I think you are all being a bit too anal about this.


Loosen up folks you say? Where are those darn plugs, TAM needs some too.LOL


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Lostinthought61 said:


> I'm guessing your don't want to be the head of that class, but then again your don't want to be a brown noser either.


HA! More low hanging fruit humor for this thread. Personally I think the whole article is just a shameless plug for Harvard. A butt plug! 

No, really. I've heard the class is really a good one, but the labs are a pain in the ass!

And of course every bad pun or joke must be followed by a......wait for it.... a rim shot. 










Somebody stop me. Please!!!


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Guess this must be the hot topic these days. I recall hearing that one of the teen magazine (maybe Teen Vogue) did a how to guide on anal sex.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Hopefully they showed the famous x-ray of the lawyer and the light bulb to demonstrate pioneers on this topic along with their bright ideas.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

OK. I guess Harvard was inspired to do this course because of the lack of proper Pre-college education among its US students. I mean this sounds like information that would be provided by a classic English boarding school prior to going away to a university education.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ghost Rider said:


> It sounds like satire. It may not be, but it sounds like it.
> 
> In any case, I have never understood the appeal of anal sex and I don't want it. Why would you want to go up the wrong hole when there is a vagina literally an inch away that feels so much better and is actually designed for that? A girlfriend I had before my marriage wanted to try it with me and I got absolutely nothing out of it, honestly.


Same here. I've done it a few times. Nothing. Did absolutely nothing for me except make me want to go wash off.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You guys are funny as hell. Amp...thanks man...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

You really pay out the ass to go to a school like Harvard! 

Tossed salad anyone?

I dated a girl once who loved it more than regular piv it got to the point that every time we had sex she would say put it my ass. At first I was like yea cool but before long I was can't we just have regular sex .

I hear she a professor now




At Harvard.

Go figure!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

All I can say is that, at this particular moment, the Harvard U. Anal Sex Workshop thread is immediately followed by the Getting Her to Open Up to Me thread.


----------



## introvert (May 30, 2016)

This is clearly satire, especially based on the other links...but, don't knock it until you've tried it, and that includes you, guys!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Ghost Rider said:


> It sounds like satire. It may not be, but it sounds like it.
> 
> In any case, I have never understood the appeal of anal sex and I don't want it. Why would you want to go up the wrong hole when there is a vagina literally an inch away that feels so much better and is actually designed for that? A girlfriend I had before my marriage wanted to try it with me and I got absolutely nothing out of it, honestly.


Oh you judger you! What right do you have to judge others!


(I actually agree with you and find the idea disgusting.)


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> You really pay out the ass to go to a school like Harvard!
> 
> Tossed salad anyone?
> 
> ...


I gotta admit, that's kind of awesome.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> You really pay out the ass to go to a school like Harvard!
> 
> Tossed salad anyone?
> 
> ...


And I bet she got early tenure. But, yeah. All things in moderation. It can become like what Lincoln said about being president, saying it was like being ridden out of town on a rail: "If it wasn't for the honor of the thing, I'd rather walk."


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Loosen up folks. I think you are all being a bit too anal about this.


Well, someones always gonna end up butthurt...


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I just hope the government is funding this. It's so important to know how to shove things up your exit.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Tuition money down the crapper.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i wonder what the lab fees would be?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> I dated a girl once who loved it more than regular piv it got to the point that every time we had sex she would say put it my ass. At first I was like yea cool but before long I was can't we just have regular sex .
> !


some women actually DO enjoy anal sex. It is a very degrading act, and a submissive woman who craves that sort of sexual degredation will really enjoy it, even orgasm from it. but we are talking about, what, 5% of the population? Not a mainstream thing to need to teach.

Now, ORAL sex would be much more universally useful.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> Guess this must be the hot topic these days. I recall hearing that one of the teen magazine (maybe Teen Vogue) did a how to guide on anal sex.


There was some discussion about anal a while back so I did some checking. According to stats, about 40% of people between 14 and 44 have had anal sex. Now, knowing how anal sex works through experience, I'd say that educating young people on the subject should be part of regular sex ed for health and safety reasons. The link may be satirical, but there are a lot of people out there who are going to try anal and they should know how to do it safely. 



Talker67 said:


> some women actually DO enjoy anal sex. It is a very degrading act, and a submissive woman who craves that sort of sexual degredation will really enjoy it, even orgasm from it. but we are talking about, what, 5% of the population? Not a mainstream thing to need to teach.
> 
> Now, ORAL sex would be much more universally useful.


Actually, as I mentioned in this post, about 40% of heterosexuals have had anal sex at some point in their lives and about 14% report they have had anal sex in the last year. It's not something that's so rare anymore.

Also:
_As noted in a separate study, “There are no recorded sex acts that make women reach climax more than men do, but the only method that comes close is being on the receiving end of anal sex. One hundred percent of men climaxed while receiving anal and a whopping 94 percent of women did; about 67 percent of women reached orgasm through penile-vaginal sex while 95 percent of men did.”_

For a lot of women, it's not about humiliation or degradation or submission. It's about orgasm.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

Talker67 said:


> some women actually DO enjoy anal sex. It is a very degrading act, and a submissive woman who craves that sort of sexual degredation will really enjoy it, even orgasm from it. but we are talking about, what, 5% of the population? Not a mainstream thing to need to teach.


You are so wrong about almost every point in that statement. Pretty bold to presume to speak for all women and try to wedge them into your own little box. (Could have said that better.) Laughably wrong. Gobsmackingly wrong.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Some women enjoy the D/S aspect that anal can have. Others just find is pleasurable. Some enjoy it because its "naughty". I don't think any sort of genera rule applies.

Interestingly some women orgasm very quickly that way. Others of course find it extremely unpleasant or painful. 

I'm expect that men giving or receiving anal also do so for all of the above reasons. 




Talker67 said:


> some women actually DO enjoy anal sex. It is a very degrading act, and a submissive woman who craves that sort of sexual degredation will really enjoy it, even orgasm from it. but we are talking about, what, 5% of the population? Not a mainstream thing to need to teach.
> 
> Now, ORAL sex would be much more universally useful.


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

Talker67 said:


> some women actually DO enjoy anal sex. It is a very degrading act, and a submissive woman who craves that sort of sexual degredation will really enjoy it, even orgasm from it. but we are talking about, what, 5% of the population? Not a mainstream thing to need to teach.
> 
> Now, ORAL sex would be much more universally useful.


This is not to wholly disagree with you because I suspect a lot of women do not like it. However, 5% is probably very, very low estimate. If you look at websites such as Lovehoney, there are lots and lots of anal toys promoted specifically for women. They are not hidden away in some fetish corner of the site, but in the main categories and they are very varied in design. These big sites know what they are doing when marketing their stuff and who is going to be buying them.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

This a funny and interesting topic. As far as anal is concerned, yes, I have tried it (giving, not receiving) and as someone said above, I don't see the excitement in it. I'm all for anal play and I'm open to trying most things, but a vagina is just so much more pleasant in every way imaginable than an anus. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> This a funny and interesting topic. As far as anal is concerned, yes, I have tried it *(giving, not receiving) *and as someone said above, I don't see the excitement in it. I'm all for anal play and I'm open to trying most things, but a vagina is just so much more pleasant in every way imaginable than an anus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Had to make sure everyone knew you were pitching and not catching huh?:grin2:


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Middle of Everything said:


> Had to make sure everyone knew you were pitching and not catching huh?:grin2:


Hell yeah! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Wouldn't want them picturing you getting pegged?

I made sure my wife got to experience receiving anal sex a couple times. Just to make sure she actually didn't like it the first time. Yep, she really didn't like it the first time.

I fully agree, I would not want anyone to picture me receiving, either! Although we tried prostate massage once. It is intense, but not worth the bother. 

Edging is my thing, anyway.

That joke about the cost of the class, that was great!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

44% and climbing.....

See what happens when public educational systems raise children?

Universities love to offer your children knowledge of a different kind. Anal sex, communism, socialism, etc., they are spot on. And, they get paid great for their good work.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I really must have gone to the wrong university. 



2ntnuf said:


> 44% and climbing.....
> 
> See what happens when public educational systems raise children?
> 
> Universities love to offer your children knowledge of a different kind. Anal sex, communism, socialism, etc., they are spot on. And, they get paid great for their good work.


----------

